# 5th Annual Trek the Mighty Mac on a SxS or ATV



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

https://stignace.com/event/trek-the-mighty-mac/


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Time is running out to register for crossing the bridge on your side by side, ATV or dirt bike. I plan on checking it off my bucket list this year.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I checked riding my side by side over the Mackinac Bridge today. It was an awesome experience that I want to do again.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow! That looks like it could be fun! Wish we had known about it earlier. Maybe next year....


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

I will have to watch for this next year, sounds like fun!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Had a great time...…..










With around 589 other machines and around 1090 people.


----------

